# The Cleveland Air Show



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey all, I know alot of people with boats like to get on the lake and watch 
the air show from the water. 
My question is does anyone know of a good spot not to choppy to get out on the kayak and take in the show and troll a little while you're at it?! 

I'd like to try this on sunday if its feasible at all?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Watching the Air Show, yes.
You could put in at Wendy Park and paddle over to the Coast Guard Station. That way you can hug the shore to avoid boats.

Trolling this weekend? I'd have to say *NO WAY!*
The lake will be nothing but a big crowd of boating riff-raff.
Chances of you getting run over would be about 50%.


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks, Im going to try and see about getting out there sunday. 
You know I didnt even think about all the boat traffic when I mentioned trolling a bit.....There is no chance of me being a newbie yakker going in the Great Lake trolling when boats and jet skis will be ripping up and down. 

Thanks again for the heads up.....being a photographer might be a better day to take the photo gear and leave the fishing gear at home.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

The innner break wall will be jammed packed with boats like you have never seen before...be extremely careful out there, all the assholes will be out in full force drinking and not paying attention to other boaters let alone folks on kayaks. My advice stay away from everyone


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah I am definitely leery of heading out there....I think i'd even be more apt to stay farther away from the actual airport and be safe rather than right in there with all the big boats and crap. The more I am thinking about it it was a novel idea that might stay just an idea! LOL
I guess if i can get out I'll just go yaking with Wade in Hinckley....LOL!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

You can do it. Just remember to use your yak to your advantage.
The boats can't hug the shoreline & shallows like we can.

You know Wade? Hinckley? Hasn't he dragged you out to the secret east side fishing hole yet?


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

No, he's never told me about it.....LOL! 

I guess Im not special enough yet.....
or maybe the first time I went out to the place he said he owned, I got the biggest LMB of the day! LOL! No he's a great guy and a wealth of knowledge. Its an honor yakking with him.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

with high winds predicted ,they may scrub some of the acts ,or shorten them for safety. i know that wingwalking would be a lot tuffer in high windsLOL


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Heh. Caught my biggest out of that lake years ago.
Went well over 6 1/2#, and I don't even fish for bass much.
Wade has more gear on that yak than I do on a 23 ft boat!


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

i work in cleveland and as i type this the blue angels are flying over head. we get to see some of the practice, today and tommorrow.


----------

